# update on cancer



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

well i went today & had my 4th chemo treatment. the good news is that all my blood counts are almost at normal range. the bad news is that i asked my dr if this means that when i am done i will be cancer free & he said there are 2 grades of the cancer i have there is a low grade that is curable & a high grade that is not. so of course i have the high grade one. so i can keep it under control with chemo & meds but will never be rid of it all togeather. i am a little bummed out because i was hoping to be free of it. but i guess like every thing else i will learn toi live with it one day at a time.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

You can still go into remission for a long time. My grandpa was diagnosed with the exact kind you have last year and is now in remission and has been for awhile.

:grouphug: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Fritzie, So sorry to hear that, even though it can't be "cured" , you can keep it in "remission" right? With meds and prayers you can still have a life to live, a close friend of my hubby's has cancer and with surgeries and chemo, he still has it and deals with good days and bad days, he still does what he like to do though there are times that he's just whooped he's dealt with it for over 2 years...his faith has him believing that it's not gonna kick his** and he won't let it....I know it's hard and I do hope that when you feel overwhelmed and tired you have "us" :grouphug: ray:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:grouphug: thanks i guess i am just a little down right now. i will not let it stop me from living my life my way. as long as i can keep it in remission i will be o.k.. hailee thanks i needed to know that there is still hope of it not getting me. my dr is very positive about me keeping it in control with meds & checking my blood counts regularly. keep up the prayers the do help. :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: :hug: :grouphug: Never for a second think that you can't beat this! Miracles happen and I will be asking for one for you! :thumb: ray:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you are not done with this thing- but doctors are sometimes not wanting to look at the best result- their job is to prevent the worse, so they tend to focus on that. If I've heard once, I've heard a thousand times that "the doctors told me" xyz and the actual result was a pleasant surprise. 
I hope you have the result to match your great spirit- make fools of them there doctors- 

Words are nice and I know it can help but I understand the stress your situation has- :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Fritzie - my thoughts are with you. I hope you are able to keep the cancer in remission. Think positive - you would not believe what that does for the body. :hug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:grouphug: thanks guys. i am trying to keep up the positive attudie & hope that he is wrong. i will know more when i get the p.e.t. scan on the 22nd. i am not ready to give up yet . just the news set me back for a spell. i am in a better mind this morning . your kind words & prayers mean alot to me.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good morning to you- it's not yet 7 am here. I hope your day is bright and wonderful.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks it is a beautiful day here. no humidity & alot cooler. i figure that if this is as good as i am going to get then i need to start pushing my self a little more each day. a friend of mine's mother had this & she was in remmision for 20 years so that makes me feel better. i acually went & got grain & then came home & worked in my garden for an hour. hope the rest have a great day.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, your cancer can go and stay in remission for a very long time and it probably will. You will be fine.  Still praying for you. :hug: ray:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks it is every ones thought6s & prayers that are getting me thru this & keeping my spirits up. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I had a big goofy grin to give you to keep your day cheeful so imagine me with one on my face. 

Prayers going your way


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks i needed that laugh. i did pictue you with the grin. i think i just go taken back alittle with the news yeasterday. we all the folks that are praying for me i have to get better.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, I am so sorry Fritzie! Just know we all love you :hug: Miracles do happen, just keep the faith. :grouphug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: thanks chelsey. i am trying to keep up my spirits but it is a little harder right now. but i have so many good friends on here & in my life that i know i will pull thru


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good morning Fritzie. I know it's hard but when I used to jump with my horse, a common phrase the teachers used was throw your heart over the fence and the horse will follow. So just keep tucked in the back of your mind, that there is another side to this fence you are facing. Then, you might feel bad about the fence in front of you, but also focussed on the good place on the other side. 
If you feel bad, that is ok to hear- I can't think that there aren't rough spots for you to get through. Just remember- the other side of that fence is where you're heading..............

WWell, I get to go to the fair today- one of my doelings that I traded for a bucking is showing and I really can't wait to see her.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Keep the faith!! Changes are occurring in cancer medicine everyday.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks chelsey :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Fritzie,
Hey that is WONDERFUL news. I think you have done a great job of fighting this and it has a lot to do with your positive attitude and not sitting around and feeling sorry for yourself. Also how could you with all your beautiful goats, they alone make you want to keep fighting because they are such adorable things to go see everyday.

After the chemo I know a LOT of people that they just prayed that there numbers were like yours, so you have done a wonderful job on this. 
Keep up that positive attitude and you will be in remission for a long time. Remember you have Cancer it does NOT have you, and just live by that as I am sure you do.

:grouphug: Go give those beautiful goats of your a big hug and let them know how much you love them and they will do the same.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

:grouphug: You sound like a very strong person so I think you can beat this. We're all praying for you and thinking of you and your family. ray: I hope you don't have to go through a whole lot of treatments. :hug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

coming on here & seeing all the support & friends i have is what will keep me strong. i do have good days & bad days but so for they have been mnore good then bad. i will remember the fence & also that i have cancer it dosen't have me so it will have to go with my ways. :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now THAT'S THE WAY TO THINK!! Prayers and well wishes to one brave and positive soul as you have come a long ways! :hug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:grouphug: thanks i think i jhust had a little set back for a few days but i am back in my fighting irish mode again & will not let this get me down. with the help & prayers of all mu friends i will be a survivor.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

So are you now in a wait and see mode ragarding the effect of treatments or do you have more to go?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i still have 2 more treatments to go. i do have to go on the 22nd for a P.E.T. scan & that will give a better idea as to how we are progressing. then i have a treatment on the 29th. they said in the bigning that my splin was very englarged from the cancer & now they said that it has gone down some so we will see what the scan shows.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you get really good news about the PET- keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks me to. went to the dr yeasterday & the steroids i am on have made my sugar go real high so have to go see another dr today about that.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Will be praying for you and for a easy fix for the sugar. It sounds like you have some great Dr taking care of you. Thank the lord. :hi5:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

If I ever face anything like this....I can only hope I can face it the way you do!! We are all here for you and praying for you!!! And remember miracles do happen! :hug: ray:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

thnks i just keep telling myself that i have cancer cancer dosen't have me. when i keep a positive attitude i do feel better about myself. i just take it one day at a time right now. :grouphug:


----------

